# Plant ID



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Can anyone identify these plants - we do have an idea of what they are, we just want more opinions









1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









7:









8:









9:









10:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

11:









12:









13:









14:









15:









16:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I might be able to ID them if I had soem factsheets.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

1 and 2 look like dead leaves on plastic plants

3 and 10 are a type of amazon sword

12 is a type of hygrophilia (green I think)

4 I tried but cant remember what it was


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I might be able to ID them if I had soem factsheets.


Stop yer wineing :bleh:

as you can see we are working on it









And Nate - thanks for giving it a go, but I think your plant ID needs development









we posted this on fishgeeks also and we got this answer:


> 1 & 2- Java fern
> 3- looks like the true amazon sword
> 4- Cardamine lyrata
> 5- Nuphar japonica
> ...


I will check these out, further ideas will be appriciated


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

#6 is a Sagittaria subulata. I believe it's in the palace Innes.
#3 I have that one in my tank and I was told it was an Amazon Compacta (Echinodorus bleheri) also in palace. It's not a "pure" amazon. The leaves are too short.

My digi is down right now, I'll try to take some pics to compare.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

#1-2 definately aren't ferns. They look like some kind of sprite rather.

This is a java fern:








aquariumplant.com


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

and thanks LouiCypher


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what is the plant named in pic #8
i been tryin to find some plants that look like long grass blades


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Plant Forum_*


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

LouiCypher said:


> #1-2 definately aren't ferns. They look like some kind of sprite rather.
> 
> This is a java fern:
> 
> ...


 they are ferns and the small plant against the rock on pic one is a java fern, but don't know about the larger plant


----------

